# Korg D1 piano



## Fleer (Jan 19, 2018)

Any thoughts? Includes RH3 action!
http://www.korg.com/us/products/digitalpianos/d1/


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks nice, would love to try it out. Can't find any info on cost? Have you seen an estimated price tag anywhere?


----------



## Fleer (Jan 19, 2018)

$800 / €700 / £600 IIRC, which is quite sharp.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice, would love to hear if anyone has a chance to try it out. Looking for an 88-key for the other room... short list includes Arturia Keylab and Komplete Kontrol but this looks like another viable option.

Odd to not have a USB port in this day and age? I guess it's not really meant to be used as a controller?


----------



## Fleer (Jan 19, 2018)

Seems more like a stage piano, weight reduced. But that RH3 action in this price range is what gets me. I believe this price segment includes Kawai ES110 and Yamaha P115, but both have inferior action, I would say. Now about the sounds ...


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah would have to supplement it with a control surface I guess... but if the action is worth it maybe it's worth it?

I know they are trying to reduce the weight/size but is it kind of odd no modwheel or pitchbend? I mean even in a live situation it's pretty typical to use pitchbend on a clavinet or modwheel to trigger a leslie sim...


----------



## Fleer (Jan 19, 2018)

You're absolutely right, though modwheel or pitchbend are not essential to me, at least on a weighted keyboard like this. I'm not thinking about live action myself, as I primarily want a good piano action for my grand vst libs.
Here's hoping it's that good.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah I have been looking at replacing my Kurzweil PC3x since I never use the internal sounds any longer and I want something with better form factor for studio ergonomics. I have a MIDI-USB interface just laying around anyhow and my Steinberg UR22 has MIDI ports in it as well. I also have the NanoKontrol 2 so sliders aren't an issue. Will be eagerly waiting to check this one out.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 19, 2018)

Why does it remind me of a pedal steel for some reason ? If anyone tries one at NAMM please let us know how it feels especially compared the Yamaha P-45/71, 115

Would probably look pretty slick with a Faderctrl or X Touch Compact or even Nanokontrol for faders.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2018)

It's either this or the Roland A88 (similar form factor)


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 19, 2018)

I'll bet it was tough keeping that under 40lbs...


----------



## Fleer (Jan 19, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> It's either this or the Roland A88 (similar form factor)


No sounds in the A88 and no pedal included, but it does allow for USB power.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 21, 2018)

Yikes, the D1 requires an external power adapter with that flimsy plug it seems. Perfect to go silent during a gig :(
Should have had an internal power configuration like the new Korg Prologue.


----------

